# My New Scarecrow



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I made a new scarecrow today. Don't really know why ... Has nothing to do with my theme this year ... oh well.










I'll add spooky cloth and stuff to it when I set it up.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If it doesn't fit your theme, do you have a garden he can guard until fall? . No matter what, he looks good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks ready to kick some marauding crow butt:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That face is super cool!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great Dr.!
If it doesn't work in your theme you can put it in my yard.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. Actually, I think I'm going to use him at the front of my yard before anyone gets to the main show ... as an attention getter. I may put an introduction sign with it ...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome scarecrow. he doesn't need a theme, every good haunter needs a scarecrow. It's just the way it is.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ooo, I likey! I love the hat. Did you make it or repurpose one?


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

If you don't need it we are having a cn maze...too bad you live too far away


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Ooo, I likey! I love the hat. Did you make it or repurpose one?


Actually, it's my Sorting Hat from Harry Potter.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that! Love the face.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I love him! He looks foreboding and the hangman's noose is ominous......


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Well done! Love the Sorting hat...Huffelpuff, I think not!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I love that hat!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 28, 2012)

He looks great!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great!!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Cool prop! I love the volume!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Everybody needs a good scarecrow! Well done!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Love the scarecrow! Good job.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks cool.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice! Love his face. Maybe set him in the yard for the weeks leading up to Halloween. You can always move him if he doesn't fit with the main theme. I think we have a scaecrow "somewhere" in our display every year. Never seems out of place.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> Maybe set him in the yard for the weeks leading up to Halloween.


Now, I like that idea ... make it a "countdown" sign. I'm going to add this, too. I'm building a pedestal for it, and Dead With Dave said he'd send some promo cards for it.


----------

